
Do you know why we don't turn waste plastic into lumber? - aesopsfable
https://twitter.com/devrimyasar/status/1207377835591008257
======
gus_massa
Something like:

[https://materialdistrict.com/article/building-blocks-made-
re...](https://materialdistrict.com/article/building-blocks-made-recycled-
plastic/)

or

[https://inhabitat.com/lego-like-building-blocks-of-
recycled-...](https://inhabitat.com/lego-like-building-blocks-of-recycled-
plastic-allow-colombians-to-build-their-own-homes/)

~~~
aesopsfable
wow. amazing links thank you!

------
aesopsfable
Hi OP here, I've been asking everyone, professors, VCs, founders, chemists -
and can't get an answer. The solution seems to be so simple, if you have
millions of tons of plastic waste, let's turn them into millions of tons of
other things, like pavers, sidewalks, and plastic lumber. I'd love to hear
what HN thinks about this. Thanks!

